# MUMBAI | Celestia Spaces | 237m x 2 | 58 fl x 2 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.bhattadgroup.com/upcoming-celestia.htm
http://www.mumbaipropertyexchange.com/project/celestia-spaces-sewri-by-peninsula-land-ltd/9684

No renders at the moment but this is U/C.










December 29, 2014








cc- Coolguyz


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the render










*Update! -*



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

added to SSP: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=105959


----------



## Jshah (Oct 15, 2014)

What is a SSP ?
Added to SSP - Does that mark a milestone for this project?

At what stage is the construction and permissions on this project?


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Quite an ugly building but u/c nonetheless.


jinka sreekanth said:


> Peninsulaland investor presentation


----------

